# Cup holder set up's Lets see'em



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

like it says custom or bought show them off


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I use the little cubbyhole on the fender of my Brute...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the cubbyhole on mine as well works great


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ditto.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

lucky ya'll but i dont have a brute


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

guess you need to buy a new machine, some thing with a beer holder maybe, you know like a brute or something.J/K


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

its in my avatar pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a noozie... lol or i just ride like this:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

3" PVC coupling with koozie insert.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

""its in my avatar pic!!!!!!!!""

Thats a nice looking cup holder, and me getting a new machine will not happen any time soon


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

On my Kodiak, I bought a 4 pack of those cheapo cup holders that I guess is supposed to clip on the window of your car... and I gorilla taped it to the center of the handlebars for my wife to put her water in it... I might have a pic of it somewhere let me look...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

here ya go...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i feel like my knee would break that snorkel lol


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

yea same here i would break that snorkel quick, but nice looking cup holder that s a idea


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought so too, but it really doesn't get too much in the way... and it's flexible, so it won't break... my wife is a lot smaller than me, so it doesn't bother her...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

sloboy said:


> its in my avatar pic!!!!!!!!


 
whered you get that? i wanna get one for my brute, does the beer fit good?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

speedman said:


> whered you get that? i wanna get one for my brute, does the beer fit good?


LouderVisions... and about 90% of people have problems ordering anything from them...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4272


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> LouderVisions... and about 90% of people have problems ordering anything from them...
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4272


 
^^^^^ I had no problems getting mine. Yes it hold a beer in a neoprene huggie very well.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

sloboy said:


> ^^^^^ I had no problems getting mine. Yes it hold a beer in a neoprene huggie very well.


 
i cant find them at all, if anyone can help me out would appreciate it, i want one really bad lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The last time i was in Bass Pro Shops, they had these in the boating section. I use the cubby hole on my brute too, but sometimes i fill my beer with mud too. Good luck


----------

